
Has anyone used any of these time tracking apps for your iPhone? - madhavcp
Been looking for a good time tracking app for my team for the last couple of weeks and I came across this guide (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.hubstaff.com&#x2F;best-time-tracking-app-ios&#x2F;).<p>Have any of you here used any of these apps? Which one would you recommend? Other recommendations if it&#x27;s not in the list? Thanks for the help!
======
zimpenfish
I use Hours but only in the coarsest "arrive at work / go home" sense since
I'm paid by the day - and for that it works fine. (I have had update issues on
the iOS betas but I can't really blame Hours for that.)

~~~
madhavcp
Yeah I've got a ton of recommendations for Hours by other people. Problem is
that it's a very basic time tracker. Plus you said you're paid by the day.
What if I'm working with contractors by the hour? I gotta know they're working
their required hours.

~~~
zimpenfish
Well, it will track hours but my requirements are just "arrive/leave"
tracking. I could have a bunch of timers per day depending on which work I was
doing (but I only work on one project) and add things like lunch breaks etc.

[https://www.hourstimetracking.com/images/large-
timeline.gif](https://www.hourstimetracking.com/images/large-timeline.gif)
shows a fairly granular usage.

